# Need help finding a cross cut sled on LJs. A stab in the dark....



## thechipcarver (Jan 29, 2014)

Ok, I remember seeing somewhere on LJ a cross cutting sled. This sled was different because it had no bottom. It had a fence that ran along the back. The back fence was attached to rails instead of wood that rests on the table. Like this sketch:








I just want to find it agian to refresh my memory. I have looked all over but cannot find it.

Is there anyone out there that might know where to find it.


----------

